# triple crown



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

JUSTIFY wins the belmont stakes and another triple crown winner!
1	Justify	Smith M E	$3.60	$3.50	$2.80
6	Gronkowski	Ortiz J L	-	$13.80	$7.00
4	Hofburg	Ortiz, Jr. I	-	-	$3.70
8	Vino Rosso	Velazquez J R	-	-	-
Replay
Winning Trainer: Bob Baffert	– Owner: China Horse Club International Ltd., Head of Plains Partners LLC et al.
$2	Exacta	(1-6)	Paid $89.00
$0.50	Trifecta	(1-6-4)	Paid $114.87
$0.10	Superfecta	(1-6-4-8)	Paid $105.15
$2	Pick-3	(10/13/1)	Paid $537.00 (3OF3)
$2	Double	(13/1)	Paid $89.00
$2	Pick-6	(5/6/7/10/13/1)	Paid $457.00 (5OF6)
$2	Pick-6	(5/6/7/10/13/1)	Paid $81,026.00 (6OF6)
$0.50	Pick-4	(7/10/13/1)	Paid $639.25 (4OF4)


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What a horse! Could turn out to be the best ever. 

I tossed him in the exacta but I used him in the pick 4 but unfortunately got beat by Spring Quality in the 10th race.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Pyotr said:


> What a horse! Could turn out to be the best ever.
> 
> I tossed him in the exacta but I used him in the pick 4 but unfortunately got beat by Spring Quality in the 10th race.


How could he turn out to be the best ever? Big Red also won those exact races, and, 45 years later, still holds the records at all three tracks!

Is there something better than that in horse racing that I'm missing?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pyotr said:


> What a horse! Could turn out to be the best ever.
> 
> I tossed him in the exacta but I used him in the pick 4 but unfortunately got beat by Spring Quality in the 10th race.


i tossed JUSTIFY also. too short. bet 2 others to win. mayb the 3yo crop is not that good this year. we'll see where bobby puts him next the Haskell at MTH jim dandy or travers at Sar then the breeders cup in nov. did it with AMERICAN PARHOH. BUT there is a controversy over the race. Bafferts other horse is being blamed for "blocking" the other field. stewards may look.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Room2201974 said:


> How could he turn out to be the best ever? Big Red also won those exact races, and, 45 years later, still holds the records at all three tracks!
> 
> Is there something better than that in horse racing that I'm missing?


no your not missing anything. that belmont win by "big red" was the greatest! 31 lgs win!


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Im still backing Phar Lap


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Norman Gunston said:


> Im still backing Phar Lap


hhhmmmm also nick named "Big Red"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ldiat said:


> hhhmmmm also nick named "Big Red"


True but the question is was it an Aussie or Kiwi horse............


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> True but the question is was it an Aussie or Kiwi horse............


GB sire and dam NZ


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

ldiat said:


> GB sire and dam NZ


Well in that case they should have named him Crowded Horse!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Rather nice play on words but while the "dam NZ" works out with Neil and then later Tim Finn, Hester (RIP - 2005) and Seymour were Aussies and thus I don't see who the "GB sire" is supposed to be other than a "concept" such as "music influenced by artists from Great Britain" although a very good point could be made that kiwis are rather fond of carrying on as if they were indeed British what with their supposed "posh" accent and their slavish devotion to "Mother England"...

But you're really quite a decent chap so we'll score this one for you on points alone.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Room2201974 said:


> How could he turn out to be the best ever? Big Red also won those exact races, and, 45 years later, still holds the records at all three tracks!


Agree. All one need do is check Secretariat's winning times for the TC. He would have easily left Justify in the dust---literally.


----------

